# The Harajuku 'Girls' (content warning)



## heartpatrick (Mar 1, 2008)

Lights, Camera, err.... Drama!

Pic 01:






Pic 02:





Pic 03:





Pic 04:





Pic 05:





Pic 06:







Pat
Travel | Photography | Design
http://www.heartpatrick.com


----------



## niforpix (Mar 1, 2008)

Why is the head chopped off in every single photo?


----------



## Emerana (Mar 1, 2008)

I dont really mind the subject matter...its just no way to connect with the people in it...there are no eyes or a face in the photos.  There isnt emotion, its kind of trying to be shocking without the actual shock.If there was a way to connect with the photo, eyes for examp, and a nod to male and female, that could be more shocking.  Right now it kind of feels like it is all for attention, like a troubled teenager.  know what i mean?


----------



## Sideburns (Mar 1, 2008)

Emerana said:


> I dont really mind the subject matter...its just no way to connect with the people in it...there are no eyes or a face in the photos.  There isnt emotion, its kind of trying to be shocking without the actual shock.If there was a way to connect with the photo, eyes for examp, and a nod to male and female, that could be more shocking.  Right now it kind of feels like it is all for attention, like a troubled teenager.  know what i mean?



totally agree.


----------



## Emerana (Mar 1, 2008)

Sideburns said:


> totally agree.


You are a very smart man  I wish my husbad would learn those two words
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## eravedesigns (Mar 1, 2008)

*I wouldn't call this* *Harajuku girls because in my opinion its nothing like the girls in Japan and believe me I have been there many times. If you are going for some type of harajuku girl look you might want to try some more layers and accessories along with a crap load of funky makeup. I don't know if you really were after **Harajuku girls but in general the shoot is ok but I agree we need to see faces. 

There either in dark clothing or funky white stuff:




 *


----------

